# Ugly Stick Rod Help



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Well thought I got a decent deal, but then found out why. Flea market guy gave me a story why he wasn't asking much and I fell for it, but not after looking it over. Took a couple of throws to realize why I got it for 10 bucks. The reel seat has come loose and wondering how to fix it. It spins around and looks like it may was attached to something under the middle foam piece, but can't tell if it has broken from that or just come unglued? Wanted a longer inexpensive rod for the surf, but still needed it to work. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Where are you located? Basically you have a couple solutions, I have in the past drilled a 3/16" holes and used an old flavor injector to squeeze liquid epoxy in the holes. I have done only the epoxy route and it worked. I had on old fiberglass rod, which your ugly stik is fiberglass also, that I did the same thing on, but I put some"pins" in teh holes. I did the same thing but drilled through the blank also and inserted a metal pin to make sure it wouldnt turn anymore. With the pins it was the same process as epoxy only, just with the addition of the pins


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds like some good ideas, thanks!


----------

